# Matte Lipstain Swatches



## Lipstickfeen (May 27, 2015)

New Matte lip stain swatches from Glamorous Chicks Cosmetics. Color payoff is amazing. These babies go on wet but dries on Matte and pretty much will last all day.





  When you first swatch lipstain




  Lip stain after it dries.


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 2, 2015)

They look pretty! Matchmaker, Award Show, Vamp and Fancy catch my eye the most!


----------

